# Home Insurance Cover



## j_unaid (4 Feb 2009)

Hi,

I am still new to this forums , I have a mortgage house and had home insurance with 123.ie . I had the problem that my bathroom are getting water leak and comes into the kitchen . 

Can these thing covered in home insurance as i don't have an idea what things covered.

Sorry for bad english


----------



## Ed054 (4 Feb 2009)

Hi I am a Loss assessor and in most cases this type of incident is covered under your policy.


----------



## j_unaid (4 Feb 2009)

That's good thanks for yours ans.


----------



## Ravima (4 Feb 2009)

firstly you need to check your policy. You might not have cover for water damage. if you have, then you need to find out why the water is leaking. Is there a pipe leaking or are you simply letting the bath/sink overflow?

Phone 123 and ask. they are brokers and should assist you in pursuing the claim, if the claim is valid


----------



## Ed054 (5 Feb 2009)

Ravima said:


> firstly you need to check your policy. You might not have cover for water damage. if you have, then you need to find out why the water is leaking. Is there a pipe leaking or are you simply letting the bath/sink overflow?
> 
> Phone 123 and ask. they are brokers and should assist you in pursuing the claim, if the claim is valid


 

It would be extremly unlikely for the policy to exclude water damage unless their has been a series of water damage claims.

In the first instance report the loss to your broker and get a plumber out to investigate the cause of damage.

If water is coming through the ceiling it is unlikely that it is simply down to the overflow trap.


----------



## j_unaid (5 Feb 2009)

Thanks , the water is coming in from ceiling in the kitchen ground floor , and bathroom is upstair


----------



## oldone (5 Feb 2009)

Is it possible to get holiday home insurance without an unoccupancy clause? (The holiday home is only used by ourselves and relatives - it is not let out).


----------



## Jethro Tull (5 Feb 2009)

oldone said:


> Is it possible to get holiday home insurance without an unoccupancy clause? (The holiday home is only used by ourselves and relatives - it is not let out).


 
I know Allianz sell a specific policy for holiday homes.

I assume others do too. Ring around and/or drop into a brokers and they'll soon be able to tell you


----------



## Ravima (6 Feb 2009)

ED54 - Many people only insure their houses for FIRE.

If you do not have one of the comprehensive type policies, then you would not have the cover.


----------



## Ed054 (7 Feb 2009)

Ravima said:


> ED54 - Many people only insure their houses for FIRE.
> 
> If you do not have one of the comprehensive type policies, then you would not have the cover.


Ravima,
I am sorry but you are mistaken.
Most people would have a comprehensive household policy
It is next to impossible to get a Fire only policy for a house.
Virtually every household policy covers Fire and the full range of perils (e.g. storm flood e.t.c.)
No lender will release funds unless a comprehensive household policy is in force and their interest is noted (fire only may apply on a building in course of construction)
If you think I am wrong try ringing around insurers and brokers and see what they say to you.


----------



## Ravima (8 Feb 2009)

ED, we must agree to disagree.

I was simply responding to the original question asked. You initially stated that in most cases this type of incident is covered under your policy. At that stage, it was not at all clear from the poster if the damage was caused by an insured peril. Water damage can be excluded by some insurers for rented dwellings and multi occupancy houses, ie bedsits. 

The cheaper cover, which covers fire and some specified perils, does not usually cover busrt pipes or gradual leakages of water. It costs a bit less than the standard comprehencive policy, but some people take this cover out, on grounds of economics. it is still available and is still purchased. I would agree that it is not much cheaper than the comprehencive policy, but people are people.

Also, under the comprehensive policies, some insurers now exclude gradual leakage of water, fro mfor example, under the shower.


----------



## Ed054 (8 Feb 2009)

Ravima said:


> ED, we must agree to disagree.
> 
> I was simply responding to the original question asked. You initially stated that in most cases this type of incident is covered under your policy. At that stage, it was not at all clear from the poster if the damage was caused by an insured peril. Water damage can be excluded by some insurers for rented dwellings and multi occupancy houses, ie bedsits.
> 
> ...


 
Ravima,

I do not know of any insurer who publicly offers the product that you are refering to.
Perhaps any of the brokers who contribute to this forum could add their coments.


----------



## Ladyxxx (13 Mar 2009)

Water Damage is covered on the 123.ie household policy. The underwriter will send out a loss adjuster.


----------



## Ladyxxx (13 Mar 2009)

123.ie cover holiday homes.


----------



## Ladyxxx (13 Mar 2009)

Its not possible to just cover your house for fire,!! All policies will have the same additional benefits covered and the majority of policies cover fire,storm,flood burst pipes,leaks and any water damage.


----------



## edcfm (23 Apr 2009)

Like all aspects of insurance it's always difficult to advise on the cover without the full facts.

If this is a normal family house it would be an exceptional case for water damage to be excluded

But as already stated these exceptions do happen such as excessive previous water damage claims prior. (judging by original post this is not the case)

Fire only polices are extremely rare. Even in the case of unoccupied property policies you now get fire, storm, flood, subsidence, liability, malicious damage.


----------

